# Jet 1642



## Robert Sherlock (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I am getting ready to purchase a larger lathe. I currently have a Jet 1014 and love it so I thought of the jet 1642. It seems to have very good reviews both here and on other sites. A few questions:

First, I use the lathe 95% of the time for turning pens. Is this large of a lathe still useable for small items such as pens?

Second, I have the ability to get 220 in my garage for very little money and time. Is it worth getting the 2hp 220 version vs the 1 1/2 110 version?  People seem very pleased with the power and torque of the 1 1/2 hp version. 

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## tumbleweed676 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have the Nova DVR and think it is the cat's meow. Was torn between the Jet and Nova, and glad I made the choice I did.


----------



## rherrell (Jan 6, 2013)

I have the Jet 16/42 and ABSOLUTELY you can turn pens with it. Mine is VERY accurate, less than .001" spindle runout, and I turn REAL small things on it.

I have the 120v version and have had no issues with torque, I don't turn bowls but I've made a few baseball bats with no problems.

I've had mine for 6 years with ZERO problems and it gets used ALOT!


----------



## juteck (Jan 6, 2013)

That's the same transition I made from Jet mini to Jet 1642.  I turn everything on mine from pens up to 16" platters and bowls. I have the 1.5 HP, and have had good luck with it. Mine did not like the GFCI circuit in the garage, and preferred its own 120V circuit.   I don't turn production, so I'm in no rush, and take small cuts. If you are an aggressive turner and want to hog out a bowl quickly, I'd say get the 2HP if it's within budget. The same if you ever plan on turning larger than 16" outboard, get the extra HP. You will not be disappointed either way.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Dick Mahany (Jan 6, 2013)

I have the 2HP version. It was my first lathe and I bought it about 8 years ago and doubt I'll ever outgrow it. I have never stalled the 2HP and most users of the 1.5 HP have said the same unless they are relentlessly hogging very large bowls. I did have the motor and VFD go out on mine early on, but Jet was excellent at replacing them as they knew they had problems with the first tools. That problem has been long solved for quite a few years. I would buy it again even in spite of that as it is an excellent tool.

And YES this lathe is great for pens!  Even though I have been turning for awhile, I have just started making pens.  I do not see any detriment with this size lathe for pen making as I have also turned delicate finials with it also.


----------



## Wildman (Jan 6, 2013)

Have Jet 1642, 1 1/2 HP, and turn bowls and everything else without a problem. Only optional equipment bought to turn pens is a 6” low profile Robust tool rest.  Some pen turners prefer the four inch model.  Bought mine here couple years ago, might want to shop around for best price on a Robust or other small tool rest.

Packard Woodworks: The Woodturner's Source

If could have a choice between 110V or 220V, would go with the 220V. Would like a Powermatic just do not have the shop for it.

If want a 220V and want to save a few bucks look at Rikon 1642.  They go on sale couple times a year.  Essential same lathe with few exceptions.

Buy Rikon 16" X 42" Heavy Duty Lathe, Model 70-300 at Woodcraft.com


----------



## walshjp17 (Jan 6, 2013)

I have a 1642 and have had no problems with it.  I can turn pens without any issues and the variable speed capability provides the options for control beyond what you would have with a mini or midi in most cases.


----------



## Dave Turner (Jan 6, 2013)

Add another very satisfied Jet 1642EVS-2 user.  I have the 220V 2HP version and have had no problems in 5 years other than having to replace the belt once. I've used a Powermatic 3520B quite a bit during my courses at John C. Campbell and I like my Jet just as much. It works great for pens.  I would buy my 1642 again without hesitation.


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 6, 2013)

I made the leap year and a half ago...never looked back. If you can swing the 220 1642-2 get it...at that point, with a few minor differences, it's a PM3520. I core on mine and do pens and stoppers. Still have my 1014 because it's a kick to use!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi all,

I wanted to post an update and also some observations for anyone who needs a new full size lathe.

I pulled the trigger a few weeks ago and ordered the Jet 1642 (110 volts).  Amazon even priced matched their price as I bought it before the 15% off sale many are having on Jet items right now.  It was delivered (free) about a week later and within an hour my father in law and I set it up.  Set up was easy enough...it is very heavy so two people make it an easy job.

The lathe is very stable and even though I have only turned a few pens, stoppers, and a pepper grinder, I can tell it will do everything I want it to do.  Lots of torque at any speed, the variable speed is a dream, and I have been using reverse to sand.  Jet included some very useful accessories, such as the tool holder and a place to build a rack below it out of 2X4 and a sheet of plywood.  

My only complaint was that it only had one tool rest and it is way to big for pens!  Luckily Rick (rherrell) solved that problem easily enough with custom tool rests (3 and 5 inch) that work great.

See the pictures below to compare the size to my 1014 and the new monster 1642.


----------



## rherrell (Mar 7, 2013)

LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Mar 8, 2013)

Nice....


----------

